# Installation script?



## es131245 (Feb 16, 2014)

Where is FreeBSD 10 installation script on CD?


----------



## ljboiler (Feb 16, 2014)

bsdinstall(8) does that job now; try looking in /usr/sbin, I believe.


----------

